# Whats name of this car in USA?



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

laurel 200L

Is it at you?
What are you naming it?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

zx300 said:


> laurel 200L
> 
> Is it at you?
> What are you naming it?


we can't see the image


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I cant see it...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Its called the Nissan Laurel 200 in the Philippines, 

I dont know if they shipped it to the US


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

isn't it an 810 / stanza?
What's the chassis code? that's the only thing datsun kept the same from country to country.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

It doesn't look anything like the 810 I used to own. I don't
think I ever saw that body style here in the OKC area.

OkieScot






B11sleeper said:


> isn't it an 810 / stanza?
> What's the chassis code? that's the only thing datsun kept the same from country to country.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Gerald said:


> It doesn't look anything like the 810 I used to own. I don't
> think I ever saw that body style here in the OKC area.
> 
> OkieScot


It would be 74-79 model. I've seen them in the junk yard, rarely on the road. I think it has an I6 or I8 Lseries motor.


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

It's a C230 chassis code, 
C230 1977 to 1978 
L20/24/28A(L20B) 6 OHC(4 OHC)	1998, 2393, 2753,(1952)


----------



## likeaninja (Dec 17, 2007)

The laurel c230 was not released here in the states, I do beleive that datsun only coded the chassiss'ss similarly if the car was released in their market (japan) the c230 looks like a pre august 1980 810 / 180b / skyline 2000 gt kinda.... i dont know if the chassis is different or not...


----------

